# Would she look good in a..



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Would Sandy look good in a continental clip? Would she need to grow more hair than she has now? She has pink skin so not sure if that would matter. 











IF we show we will be showing UKC so I could go with a shorter continental or sporting clip (which would be easier but not very poodly). I still don't know what I'm planning on doing. We haven't worked on stacking in awhile and we would need ton of practice on everything. 

I don't know who to take her to yet but I've heard from one poodle person that there is a master groomer at care-a-lot so I could check there or we might be going to Orlando next week (not for sure yet) if I could find someone there that might be able to do it on short notice.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yeah. She has more than enough hair. All poodles have pink skin when they're first put into the CC, though taking them out for short walks in the sun tans their skin to silver typically.


----------



## LolaLadyBug2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I personally think she would look beautiful in a continental.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She'd look amazing in a CC; she has so much coat! I just love being able to see those muscly legs when they're in a CC, so elegant.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I actually prefer the Scadi/English Puppy clip myself. Not a huge fan of the Continental unless the whole rear is shaved, just can't stand the silly looking rosettes. If showing UKC then you know NO hairspray, mousse etc... in the hair. So taking it a little on the shorter side is better. Not sure where in Virginia you live but check out Ecola Toy Poodles. I think she said she was about 1 1/2 hours from Courtland Va. I met her at a UKC show there last month. She was socializing 2 pups to the noise of a show. She was very nice & grooms all her own dogs. She is getting into the Reds/Apricots & Abstract colors.

You should come to the next show in Courtland I would enjoy having Poodle peeps around.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Mel said:


> Would Sandy look good in a continental clip? Would she need to grow more hair than she has now? She has pink skin so not sure if that would matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you will be in Orlando look for Lindsey Dicken.... She is an amazing master groomer on groom team USA. She grooms competition poodles all the time!! I have her number if you're interested.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

If your going to show you really need to learn how to scissor her yourself. Most poodle showers (in Britain anyway) are more than happy to tutor people. But realistically you will end up spending an absolute fortune if you take her to someone! My little one needs his fft shaved every 2-3 days, bathed stretched dried at least once a week, coat oiled and wrapped then scissored every 2 weeks approx. Not to mention you really need your groomer to be at shows with you for all the last minute scissoring you always need to do.
Lots of the master groomers (again in Britain) will offer consultation classes where they will teach you what you need to know and offer feedback if you need it, lots of the top showers offer this service as well. Sometimes poodle clubs hold seminars for grooming. These consultations run into the hundreds and up depending on who you use.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Jdcollins said:


> If you will be in Orlando look for Lindsey Dicken.... She is an amazing master groomer on groom team USA. She grooms competition poodles all the time!! I have her number if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. I noticed she's on facebook. I can try to contact her there first and see if she's up for it. 


Now I'm rethinking the continental. Talk about indecisive. Yesterday Sandy has so many mats underneath her arm and while it's alway an area she tends to mat around I think it's more than normal. Coat change. I can tell her coat is switching over over her back (not neck or crest yet) as there are darker guard hairs coming up. Her hair texture where it's shorter is different and curls more when not brushed instead of just flopping over. 

I don't have a problem keeping up with her coat is more how to get the shape. Then I question myself am I just doing what I always tend to do? Making things harder for myself ..lol

My poor husband..first it's going back in forth over a collar and now I'm going back in forth over a hair cut.

I'm not far from Ecola poodles about 45mins or so. I'm in Hampton. When is the next courtland show? There was a few times I was going to go but the weekends are so busy with kids sometimes.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow so many grammar mistakes! :2in1: I'm not so good at typing on a iPad.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, Hampton? Virginia? I'm in Suffolk!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin why not try an HCC that would be a bit easier to keep up during the coat change and when she is done you will already have the pattern set for growing her out into the big hair you see in the show ring. And grin the HCC is an acceptable in any show ring


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

No matter the pattern right now just get your dog a hair cur. You start with a Scadi/ English & see if just getting hair off & in a pattern. You can easily then go into a Conti/ HCC but soon it will be too late if matting get's out of control. If you are near Chesapeake VA then look up Ecola Toy Poodles.


----------

